# More peppermills



## dvoigt (Jan 2, 2019)

I finished up some peppermills that I just didn’t get around to completing in 2018. The smaller 8” ones are just cherry and elm burl. The 10” ones are a little more unique, with a piece of 2-tone mun ebony, greenheart (never used it before), black and white Ebony (that I’ve had laying around for 7 years) and a beautiful piece of desert ironwood burl, with no checks or cracking, and just a bit of sapwood.

I’m going to try and get them up on Etsy here soon, but wanted to show them off here because I don’t see a lot of peppermill made in the more unique woods.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Herb G. (Jan 2, 2019)

What type of mechanism do you use for them?


----------



## jasonb (Jan 2, 2019)

Wow those are all good looking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## dvoigt (Jan 2, 2019)

Herb G. said:


> What type of mechanism do you use for them?



The chef specialty ones from wood turners catalog are my go to mechanisms.


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 2, 2019)

Hard to pick a favorite. They're all nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2019)

Good looking bunch Derek!! Which one is greenheart? I've never even heard of that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dvoigt (Jan 2, 2019)

Tony said:


> Good looking bunch Derek!! Which one is greenheart? I've never even heard of that one.



I had never heard of it either! It’s the 3rd one from the left between the little cherry burl
And the taller black and white ebony.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 2, 2019)

Beautiful! I have a really hard time selling them that’s why I don’t go with higher end woods. Really like the one on the far right. Do you have a link to your Etsy store?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 2, 2019)

Great looking bunch of mills.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dvoigt (Jan 2, 2019)

Bean_counter said:


> Beautiful! I have a really hard time selling them that’s why I don’t go with higher end woods. Really like the one on the far right. Do you have a link to your Etsy store?



Selling sure isn’t easy. It’s hard work, and a completely different skill set then making things. 

Is posting my link allowed? Or google “handmadewoodgifts” and click the link on my web page, and it isn’t really up to date..


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 2, 2019)

dvoigt said:


> Selling sure isn’t easy. It’s hard work, and a completely different skill set then making things.
> 
> Is posting my link allowed? Or google “handmadewoodgifts” and click the link on my web page, and it isn’t really up to date..



Yeah it should be allowed. I googled that and there are million things that pop up lol. No idea which is yours


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2019)

dvoigt said:


> Selling sure isn’t easy. It’s hard work, and a completely different skill set then making things.
> 
> Is posting my link allowed? Or google “handmadewoodgifts” and click the link on my web page, and it isn’t really up to date..



Put it in your signature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 2, 2019)

Very classy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dvoigt (Jan 2, 2019)

Bean_counter said:


> Yeah it should be allowed. I googled that and there are million things that pop up lol. No idea which is yours



If you do it as 1 word no spaces it comes up. Google autocorrects it to 3 words.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dvoigt (Jan 2, 2019)

Tony said:


> Put it in your signature.



Weird, I have it in my signature, but my signature doesn’t automatically add to my posts...


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks. Cool stuff that amboyna mill is crazy and love the fordite pens. I have an Etsy store and have learned you get out of it what you put into it. Unfortunately with a full time job and 3 little dudes it’s hard to put into it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2019)

dvoigt said:


> Weird, I have it in my signature, but my signature doesn’t automatically add to my posts...



@ripjack13 , can you help out here? Don't know how to do this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 2, 2019)

dvoigt said:


> Weird, I have it in my signature, but my signature doesn’t automatically add to my posts...





Tony said:


> @ripjack13 , can you help out here? Don't know how to do this.



It shows. Although if you use a phone it will not show up when being viewed in portrait mode, if you turn the phone sideways, to landscape mode, then you can see the signatures...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2019)

I'll be danged, didn't know that. Thanks Marc!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 2, 2019)

Hey @Tony 
Portrait mode = up and down
Landscape mode = left to right

Careful @ripjack13 too much of that technical talk will confuse him

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2019)

GRRRRRR


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 2, 2019)

Tony said:


> GRRRRRR



@Tony you keep talking like that a your gonna look like the just a really short version!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 2, 2019)

Nice lineup Derek!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 2, 2019)

Great assortment of 1st class grinders! Can't imagine them not selling! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 5, 2019)

Wow great looking mills!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 5, 2019)

Great mills!
Hard to pick a favorite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 5, 2019)

Love those mills! Not a dog in the bunch, but that shape on the iron wood mill may be my favorite. I’ll have to keep an eye out for greenheart... nice looking stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

